# Just back from neutering



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wanted to update on Max's procedure. He survived! No visible sutures, they are all internal to reduce licking and chewing. NO CONE!! He's laying on his bed chewing on a chewy right now. He seems more upset about the shaved patch on his leg for the IV. Lol 

Hopefully we have an uneventful evening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news!!! I hope Max has a pain free night!! Hoping he continue to stay away from the "purse"... *fingers crossed*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to hear all is fine, but still keep your eyes open cuz healing wounds itch, and he may still want to lick the area!


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish you luck through max's recovery too. Willy was neutered last Friday afternoon. I gave him a pain pill (Rimadyl) the next morning with his food. Although he appeared to be doing well I gave him another pill the next morning. That afternoon I decided to remove the cone. Big mistake. He licked, licked & licked, so I put the cone back on again. I didn't give him a pill yesterday morning but as evening approached I noticed him doing several of those quick sits. I decided to give him a pill. He seemed ok and went into his cage for bedtime on his own. When I let him out at 6 this morning I noticed he had vomited what he ate for dinner yesterday. I fed him, then let him out. He has had diarrhea all day. He vomited his dinner up again too. He has been drinking water which is good. I think he needs help for both the vomiting & diarrhea. The neuter incision appears good. I think the Rimadyl was harsh on his stomach. He,s going to the Vet tomorrow. If she thinks his incision is healed enough to withstand licking, I will leave that darn cone off.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck with Willy. I hope he feels better soon, poor baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

My daughter had two golden retrievers that were neutered without having any problems at all. Sounds like Max will be like them. Keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Angl:* Glad Max is doing so well. I like the idea of the internal stitches. I didn't get to go that route with my mpoo, glad you did! I wish Max a speedy recovery. 

*WillyBilly: *Sorry to hear Willy is having a tougher time of it. It does sound like the meds may be messing with his stomach. Hope things get easier!

Sending best wishes for both boys to mend well and fast. And wishing their devoted "nurses" sufficient energy and easy nights.:clover:


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you. I had a can of Prescription I.D. Low fat food that the Vet sold me a while ago. I have been giving him a tablespoon or so of that. If he keeps it down I give him another spoonful after an hour and a half. So far, he has has three spoonfuls. That's all I'm giving him tonight. He seems calm and restful now.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> Thank you. I had a can of Prescription I.D. Low fat food that the Vet sold me a while ago. I have been giving him a tablespoon or so of that. If he keeps it down I give him another spoonful after an hour and a half. So far, he has has three spoonfuls. That's all I'm giving him tonight. He seems calm and restful now.


Are you still giving him the Rimadyl? I never had a dog on it, but a friend of mine has a senior dog with arthritis that takes it. It sometimes causes her dog digestive upset. I googled to learn about its side effects and found this. I think you might want to stop giving it to Willy, until you speak with the vet. 
click here for link * 
Important Safety Information: RIMADYL is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medication available only by prescription through your veterinarian. As with other NSAID-class medications, signs of RIMADYL intolerance may include appetite loss, vomiting and diarrhea, which could indicate side effects involving the digestive tract, liver or kidneys. Some of these side effects may occur without warning and, in rare situations may be serious, resulting in hospitalization or even death. If these signs occur, discontinue RIMADYL therapy and consult your veterinarian.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I discontinued the Rimadyl. Thanks for the information on it. I'm still restricting food and he still has watery diarrhea. We go see the Vet in an hour.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Angl, how is Max doing? I wanted to send this message this morning but my screen froze. I had to leave to take Willy to the doctor and when I got home it was still frozen. I had to delete the app and reinstall it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

WillyBilly said:


> Angl, how is Max doing? I wanted to send this message this morning but my screen froze. I had to leave to take Willy to the doctor


I would welcome updates on both Max and Willy. :nodid the vet say what might be causing Willy's stomach upset? Hope things are improving.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Still testing why Willy has diarrhea and was vomiting. Dr does believe the Rimadyl irritated his digestive system. Uncovered an additional issue that needs dealing with. His abdomen was hard. A x-ray showed what could be rocks. He was being prepped for immediate Surgery but before that, they made him vomit twice. A bone piece came up and there were red pieces of something that couldn't be explained. A second X-ray didn't show those objects so as a precaution they kept him and did a series of barium X-rays instead. Dr called to say Willy is playing games with them. Appeared the barium was not moving along at some point and decided to do surgery. Before actually beginning the surgery they took one more look and the barium began to move again. So, surgery was cancelled. They wanted to do one more picture before I pick him up at 6:30pm today. His blood profile was completely normal, but they want to see him early tomorrow morning for a fasting blood test to send off to check for a variety of other things. He will get another barium X-ray too. He cannot eat anything until after these last tests. He will be started on a 5 day course of Panacur for treatment of Guardia, which hasn't been tested for yet. Also, he will get Metronidazole to calm his digestive tract. They were unable to get any stool as yet. I couldn't get it either; it was just water coming out. Looks like he dodged that surgery and I saved a couple thousand dollars. Where I took him is a hospital and it is expensive, but they are thorough. All the doctors there have been there for a long time. By the way, those red pieces the tech asked about came from a hard rubbery plastic toy I located at home. Threw that away. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*WillyBilly*: Thanks for checking in! I'm glad Willy was spared the surgery (and you the expense). Giardia can be tricky to detect and take some time to clear up, if he has it. It's just amazing what dogs can get into, and how much they can put you through in the process. I'm glad you have access to such seasoned veterinary care. Hopefully Willy's system will calm down and everything will go more smoothly. I'll keep a good thought for tomorrow's blood tests to yield encouraging results. Fingers crossed! You must be so drained. Take care of yourself.:clover:


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, sounds like you and Willy have been on a rollercoaster ride today. I hope he gets better real soon.

Max is like super dog or something, lol.
He really hasn't messed with his incision at all. He is totally obssessed with the bare patch on his front leg where they put the IV. 
He keeps doing everything he's not supposed to do though, like jumping over the sofa, running around the house really fast. Oh well, just hoping Willy is on the mends soon.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm envious! I took Willy's collar off to go to the Dr. She examined the incision and there was a irritation where he may have pulled a stitch. His are hidden like Max's. she said he needs that collar for another 5 days. They are keeping him tonight after all. If the barium is passed, he can come home. He still may have surgery. I asked the tech if she would collar him for tonight. They were able to get a stool sample and it was negative. The Guardia test was negative also. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Angl, how old is Max? Willy was 8 months and was well aware of his man parts even though he has never displayed any male behavior. He did just recently begin lifting his leg slightly to pee. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

He is 8 months and never really seemed interested in doing male stuff like licking lol. I think that one reason he's doing so well is that he had hurt his shoulder a week before his surgery. They checked it out on surgery day and prescribed an anti-inflammatory. He's having absolutely no swelling or redness in the incision area. He actually seems to feel better because his shoulder is healing. 
I don't know if I told how he he hurt his shoulder or not. He got t-boned by a cute female at the dog park. Lol she flipped him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

You got to watch out for those Female dogs; they can be rough on a boy. Lol. Good that his shoulder injury wasn't serious. Willy was very aware of his male parts and licked lots. I suspected he'd be licking his incision. Just my luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Willy is home and everything that was done was normal. There is a blood test that was sent to Texas A&M (TLI/PLI/Cobalamin/Folate). All this affects Pancreas function. The only thing they couldn't due was that PCR stool profile. Panacur should kill any parasites that the PCR profile would find, at this point anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

